# [Review] AMD Sapphire HD 6870 fleX 1GB GDDR5 im PCGHX-Check



## Icke&Er (13. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Einleitung*


Es sind nun schon einige Wochen ins Land gezogen seitdem die neue AMD HD6800 Grafikkartengeneration gelistet ist. Nichts desto trotz steht eine HD6870 bei vielen Leuten auf der Wunschliste ganz oben, was man auch an den Umfragewerten aus einigen PCGHX-Umfragen erkennen kann. In meinem Review möchte ich eine AMD HD 6870 fleX aus dem Hause Sapphire genauer unter die PCGHX-Lupe nehmen. Sapphire ist seit Jahren eine feste Größe in der Grafikkartenszene und ist mit den AMD-Grafikkarten fest verbunden. Am Ende meines Reviews möchte aufzeigen, ob es sich bei der Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 fleX um einen Geheimtipp oder ein No-Go handelt.

Das nachfolgende Menü ist interaktiv gestaltet und soll die Review-Navigation erleichtern. Durch anklicken des gewünschten Menüpunktes gelangen Sie direkt zum ausgewählten Unterpunkt.


*Danksagung*
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*
*Erste Impressionen*
*Technische Daten*
*Overclocking**Sapphire TriXX*
*maximale Taktraten*
*undervolting*​*Benchmarks**Einleitung*
*Testsystem*
*3DMark Vantage*
*3DMark 11*
*Call of Duty - Black Ops*
*Battlefield Bad Company 2*
*Crysis 2*
*Shift 2 - Unleashed*​*Performancerating*
*Temperaturverlauf*
*Performancevergleich*
*Fazit*
*Links*


*Danksagung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Sapphire für die freundliche und unkomplizierte Bereitstellung der AMD Radeon HD 6870 fleX bedanken.


zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*


Sapphire schickt die HD6870 fleX mit einer recht dunklen Verpackung ins Rennen, welche dem Kunden aber trotzdem sofort ins Auge fällt. Denn auf der Vorderseite ist eine große Abbildung einer futuristischen Kriegerin zusehen, welche ein Gewehr auf dem Rücken trägt. Hier ist klar, dass die Grafikkarte waffenscharf ist und man sich vorsehen sollte. Desweiteren ist auch eine Auflistung der unzähligen Features auf der Vorderseite zu erkennen. In der oberen rechten Ecke befinden sich zwei Aufkleber, welche Auskunft darüber geben das die Karte über 1GB GDDR5 Speicher verfügt und mit dem Overclocking-Tool TriXX kompatibel ist. Direkt daneben befindet sich eine weitere Informationsblase, welche sich mit dem Thema Eyefinity beschäftigt. Bei genauerem Lesen erfährt man, das die Sapphire fleX über die Eyefinity-Option verfügt. Es ist somit möglich bis zu 5 Monitore gleichzeitig über eine einzige Grafikkarte zu betreiben. Im unteren Teil stößt man auf weitere wichtige Features der Karte, wozu DirectX 11 Support, 1080p-Full HD oder auch 7.1 HD Surround Sound gehören. Hält man die Vorderseite der Verpackung gegen das Licht, so kann man sich einer hübschen Spiegelreaktion der blauen Farbgebung erfreuen. Mit diesem Trick schafft es Sapphire einen schönen Farbkontrast zu der sonst schwarzen Papphülle zu kreieren. Auf der Rückseite setzt sich die Auflistung der Karteninformationen fort. Auch hier ist wieder, die für Sapphire bekannte, futuristische Kriegerin abgebildet. Auf der linken Seite beschreibt Sapphire selber die Karte und gibt nochmal eine Zusammenfassung über die Features, die die Karte mit zum Kunden bringt. 
Hat man sich durch die äußere Pappverpackung gekämpft, erhält man Einblick auf zwei weitere Kartons. In dem ersten befindet sich die Grafikkarte selbst und in dem zweitem das mitgelieferte Zubehör. Die Karte selbst ist noch einmal in einer Luftpolsterhülle verpackt, sodass es beim Transport zu keinem Defekt kommen kann. Beim Zubehör hat Sapphire keine Kosten und Mühen gescheut und versorgt den Käufer mit allem was er braucht. Dazu zählen ein HDMI-Kable, eine CrossFire Brücke, zwei 4pin to 6pin PCI-e Stromversorgungskabel, ein Mini to DP Adapter, ein HDMI to DVI Adapter, einen DVI to VGA Adapter und eine Treiber-CD. Wer also Wert auf ausreichend Zubehör legt, ist bei der Sapphire HD 6870 fleX genau an der richtigen Adresse.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Erste Impressionen*


Sapphire setzt bei der HD 6870 fleX auf ein eigenes Kühldesign und grenzt sich von dem Referenzdesign ab. Der Lüfter wurde fast bis in die Mitte der Grafikkarte verschoben und man setzt auf einen "normalen" Lüfter. Der Turbinenlüfter, welcher normalerweise im Referenzdesign an Ende der Karteverbaut ist, ist hier nicht vorhanden. Auf der Lüfternarbe befindet sich ein Sticker, welcher das Logo von Sapphire zeigt. Rechts neben dem Lüfter befindet sich ein Sticker auf dem „fleX Edition Radeon HD 6870“ steht, sodass jeder genau weis, was er in seinen PC einbaut. Farblich ist die Plasteabdeckung des Kühlsystems in einem matten Schwarz gehalten. Dazu setzen die vier blauen Streifen, welche sich von der Mitte nach außen über die Karte ziehen. Diese sind in einem dunkleren Blau gehalten und passen sehr gut in das Farbkonzept. Diese Art von Design ist typisch für Sapphire und ist bei vielen Karten der neuen AMD HD 6800 Serie zu finden wie z.B. bei der HD 6850. Nach der Abnahme der Plasteverdeckung werfen wir nun einmal einen genaueren Blick auf das verwendete Kühlkonzept. Der darunterliegende Kühler zieht sich über 3/4 der Gesamtkarte und hat in der Mitte eine Vertiefung. In dieser befindet sich der Lüfter, um die Frischluft durch die Kühlrippen ziehen zu können. Genau unter dem Lüfter befindet sich die Auflagefläche mit der GPU, welche aus Kupfer besteht, da Kupfer eine gute Wärmeleitfähigkeit besitzt. Von dieser Fläche ziehen sich insgesamt 3 Heatpipes durch das Kühlsystem, um die produzierte Abwärme ideal auf den Kühlkörper zu verteilen. 2 führen in den vorderen Teil der Karte und eine in den hinteren. Der monierte Lüfter verfügt über ein 4pin-Lüfterkabel was die Regelung des Lüfters über das PCB zulässt. Das PCB selber ist in einem dunklerem Blau gehalten und passt recht gut zu der schwarzen Kühlerabdeckung. Für Modder wird diese PCB-Farbe eher uninteresant sein, aber das ist auch reine Geschmackssache. Guckt man sich die verbauten Chips genauer an, stellt man fest, dass sie die Aufschrift "Elpida" besitzen, was bensonders Übertaktern ein Begriff sein sollte. Ansonsten wirkt das PCB aufgeräumt und gut verarbeitet. An der oberen rechten Ecke befinden sich 2x6pin Stromanschlüsse die nach Oben weggehen. Dies kann ein Vorteil bei relativ kurzen Gehäusen sein. So ist es z.B. Möglich die Karte auch in einem Cube-Gehäusen einzusetzen. Wirft man anschließen einen genaueren Blick auch die Anschlussmöglichenkeiten der Karte, steht man gleich einer Vielzahl von Anschlüssen gegenüber. Von DVI bis HDMi ist alles vertreten, was auch auf den Anhang "fleX" der Karte zurückzuführen ist. Dies steht dafür, dass man ohne teure DisplayPort Technik bis zu 3 DVI-Monitore an eine einzelne Grafikkarte anschließen kann. Wer also ohne Umwege schnell 3 Bildschirme betreiben will, ist bei der Karte genau an der richtigen Adresse. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Um die Übersichtlichkeit des Reviews aufrecht zu erhalten, befinden sich weitere Bilder der Karte im folgenden Spoiler​

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​zurück zum Verzeichnis​
*Technische Daten*​ 

Die Sapphire HD6870 fleX basiert auf dem "Barts XT" Kern von AMD, welcher der neuen Generationsserie zuzuordnen ist. Die AMD Radeon 6870 fleX besitzt im Gegensatz zur HD 6850 den "Barts" Kern mit vollen 1.120 Shader-Einheiten. Bei den Taktraten ist die HD 6870 der HD 6850 übergeordnet, was sich in einer Differenz von 125MHz GPU-seitig und 100MHz Shader-seitig wiederspiegelt. Weitere spezifische Werte können der nachfolgenden Tabelle entnommen werden.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Sapphire wird ohne erhöhte Taktraten geliefert und befindet sich somit auf dem Referenzeniveau einer AMD Radeon 6870. Wer lieber vom Hersteller angehobene Taktraten wünscht, ist bei dieser Karte leider falsch.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
​zurück zum Verzeichnis​
​
*Overclocking*​

​*Sapphire TriXX* 


Das "Sapphire Tweak Utility Tool" TriXX ist eines von Sapphire selbst entwickeltes Programm zur Steuerung einer Sapphire Grafikkarte. Das Tool erlaubt es die Taktraten der HD6850 anzupassen und es besteht auch die Möglichkeit die Spannung einiger Sapphire Karte anzuheben. Desweiteren besteht auch die Option die Lüftergeschwindigkeit anzupassen, dabei hat der Anwender die Wahl zwischen "Automatic" (Karte regelt selbst), "Fixed" (Drehzahl auf einen fixen Wert festsetzen) und "Custom" (Drehzahl bei bestimmten Temperaturen selber festlegen). Vergleichbar ist TriXX mit dem MSI-Afterburner, welcher aber weniger Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bietet. Obligatorisch bietet TriXX auch eine ganze Reihe von technischen Informationen über die verbaut Sapphire Karte an. Damit man Settings für verschiedene Anwendungsszenarien nicht immer erneut einstellen muss, bietet das Tool die Möglichkeit die Einstellungen auf bis zu 4 Profile zuspeicher. Wer sich für dieses Spphire Tool interesiert, findetweitere Informationen -> hier.​ 
Bilder des Tools befinden sich im folgenden Spoiler​

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 
zurück zum Verzeichnis ​ 

*maximale Taktraten*
Bei den Taktraten hat Sapphire der HD 6870 fleX leider kein Leistungsplus mit auf den Weg gegeben, was aber nicht bedeuten muss, dass die Karte kein Potenzial dazu hat. In dem nachfolgendem Abschnitt teste ich, was noch alles in der Karte steckt. Die Sapphire läuft standardmäßig mit einer GPU-Spannung von 1,175V und mit den Referentaktraten von 900 MHz auf dem GPU und 1050 MHz auf dem Speicher. Mithilfe von TriXX konnte ich die Taktraten, bei Standardspannung, auf 962 MHz / 1200 MHz anheben, was einer Leistungszunahme von 62 MHz auf der GPU und 200 MHz auf dem Speicher entspricht.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Durch die Möglichkeit die Spannung der GPU noch weiter anzuheben, war es mir möglich die GPU-Taktraten noch weiter anzuheben. Leider ist es nicht möglich mit TriXX die Spannung anzuheben, weshalb ich auf das ATI Tray-Tool ausgewichen bin. Die 1000MHz Schwelle war so mit einer Spannung von 1,200V stabil zu bekommen. Da es für einige Anwender aber auch von Interesse ist, durchaus höhere Taktraten zufahren habe ich mich noch weiter nach oben getastet. Als maximale Spannung habe ich 1,250V angesetzt. Mit dieser war es mir möglich einen GPU-Takt von 1025 MHz zu realisieren. An dieser Stelle habe ich festgestellt, dass eine Spannungserhöhung nicht so viel Auswirkungen auf die maximalen Taktraten hat wie bei dem kleinem Bruder, der AMD HD 6850 aus dem Hause Sapphire. Nichts destotrotz ist ein Wert von über 1 GHz nicht zu verachten.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
zurück zum Verzeichnis
​
*Undervolting*​

Für viele User ist es nicht nur wichtig, dass eineGrafikkarte hohe Taktraten erreicht, sondern auch ein gewisses Undervolting-Potenzialverfügt. Die Sapphire HD 6870 fleX kommt mit 1,175V mit einer doch recht hohenSpannung daher und lässt auf gutes Undervolting-Potenzial hoffen. Aber warumUndervolting? Im Grunde geht es darum, dass eine größere Spannung auch negativeAuswirkungen auf die GPU haben kann. Auf der einen Seite führt eine erhöhteSpannung zu einer größeren Wärmeentwicklung und auch die Lebensdauer desBauteils kann darunter leiden. Die Hoffnung dadurch Unmengen an Strom zu sparenist eher gering, außer man legt auf jedes Watt großen Wert. Bei meinem Test wares möglich die Standardspannung auf 1,025V herabzusetzen und trotzdem liefendie Taktraten von 900 MHz auf der GPU stabil betreiben zu können. ​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
zurück zum Verzeichnis ​
*Benchmarks*​ ​*Einleitung*
​In dem Kapitel Benchmarks werde ich die Karte durch einen Parcour von synthetischen Benchmarks und durch Spiele schicken. Hier muss die Karte zeigen wie sie sich unter Alltagsbedingungen schlägt. Hierbei werden verschiedene Taktraten getestet, welche immer den selben Parcour ablaufen müssen, um eine Vergleichbarkeit zuerhalten. Bei der Auswahl des Levelparcours war es mir wichtig, dass ich eine Vielzahl von unterschiedlichen Aktionen mit einbeziehen kann. Darunter sollten dunkle und helle Spielpassagen vertreten sein, genau wie Explosionen und detailreiche Umgebungen. Ein gutes Beispiel ist hier Battlefiled Bad Company 2, wo ich als Testparcouer den ersten Teil des ersten Levels ausgewählt habe. Dieser beinhaltet einen Tag-Nacht Wechsel, zahlreiche Explosionen und Feuergefechte. Auch die Darstellung des detailreichen Bunkerzuges bzw. des Jungles waren anspruchsvolle Szenarien. 

zurück zum Verzeichnis​*Testsystem*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*3DMark Vantage*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*3DMark 11*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Call of Duty - Black Ops*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Battlefield Bad Company* *2*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Crysis 2*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zurück zum Verzeichnis​ 
*Shift 2 - Unleashed*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zurück zum Verzeichnis
​*Performancerating*​*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

​Anhand der obigen Tabelle kann man gut erkennen, dass man durch eine Übertaktung durchaus noch einiges an Potenzial aus der Karte herauskitzeln kann. So ist es z.B. möglich die Framesanzahl bei Crysis 2 um bis zu 17,31% zu erhöhen. Bei anderen Spielen bringt die Übertaktung hingegen eher weniger Leistung, da man dort schon an der Framegrenze angekommen ist und eine Übertaktung der Karte kaum Sinn macht. An dieser Stelle möchte ich aber auchnoch einmal vor Augen führen, dass die Karte eine maximale Erhöhung von 125 MHz auf der GPU und 200 MHz auf dem Speicher zulässt. Nichts desto trotz macht es bei neueren und hardwarefressenden Games durchaus Sinn die Taktraten der Karte anzuheben.​
​zurück zum Verzeichnis​

*Temperaturvergleich*​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Aus dem Temperaturverlauf kann man sehr gut das Potenzial des Sapphire Kühlkonzepts erkennen. Im Idle Betrieb erreicht die Karte Temperaturen um die 33°C, was ich als einen sehr guten Wert empfinde. Die fleX lässt den Lüfter mit einem Umdrehungsverhältnis von 33% arbeiten und so bleibt der Geräuschpegel im unteren Bereich. Wird die Karte ausgelastet steigt die Temperatur der GPU recht schnell an und pendelt sich aber relativ schnell im Bereich um die 70°C ein. Lässt man den Lüfter dabei im Automatic Modus, dreht dieser mit maximal 47% der Gesamtleistung. Auch hier kann die Sapphire HD6870 fleX punkten. Bei 100% Auslastung kann man zwar Geräusche der Karte entnehmen, aber sie bleibt, in meinen Augen, trotzdem angenehm leise. Lässt man den Lüfter auf 100% laufen kann man die maximalen Temperaturen um ca.10°C senken, aber bei der Lautstärke ist dieser Effekt nicht lange angenehm. Die Karte erzeugt bei 100% doch ein recht ohrenbetäubendes Geräusch, was maximal zum Benchen in Ordnung geht. Ich kann euch aber an dieser Stelle beruhigen, da die Karte auch mit dem Automatic Modus gut auskommt und ein Betrieb in diesem Drehzahlbereich unnötig macht.​​zurück zum Verzeichnis​


*Performancevergleich*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Im Performancevergleich muss sich die Sapphire fleX im direkten Leistungsvergleich zu anderen Karten behaupten und soll dem Leser Aufschluss darüber geben, wo sich die Karte im Gesamtbild befindet. An dieser Stelle möchte ich anmerken, dass sich diese Liste erst im Anfangsstadium befindet und von mir mit jedem Review erweitert wird. In diesem Anfangsstadium habe ich zu der Sapphire HD 6870 fleX noch die Sapphire HD 6850 und zwei baugleiche Sapphire HD6850 im CrossFire Modus (x16/x4) hinzugezogen. Um die Tabelle noch ein wenig auszufüllen habe ich zusätzlich Messungen im OC-Betrieb hinzugefügt. Dabei lief die 6850 auf 1040/1200 MHz und die 6870 fleX auf 1025/1200 MHz. Als Referenzpunkt wurdedie die Leistung der AMD Radeon HD 6870 fleX angenommen.

Aus dem Diagramm kann man erkennen, dass die HD 6850 mit Referenztaktraten (775/1000 MHz) im Schnitt 15% langsamer ist als eine HD6870. Jedoch kann sie im OC-Modus knapp an der Referenz-HD 6870 vorbeiziehen. Dies finde ich doch recht überraschend und es zeigt, dass in dem kleinem Bruder eine ganze Menge an Leistung steckt. Trotz Taktraten von über 1GHz auf der GPU, liegt sie aber 8% hinter einer HD 6870 im OC-Modus hinterher, was aber auch zu erwarten war. Die Leistungsspitze stellt das CrossFire-Gespann von zwei HD 6850 aus dem Hause Sapphire da, welches mit den typischen Standardtaktraten von 775/1000 MHz betrieben wurden. Ich hoffe in nächster Zeit weitere Grafikkarten testen zu können, um die Liste weiter auszubauen.​ ​zurück zum Verzeichnis​

*Fazit* ​ 

Mit der AMD HD 6870 fleX liefert Sapphire eine grundsolide Grafikkarte ab, welche sich nicht verstecken braucht. Sie überzeugt mit einem gutem Kühlsystem und einem modernem Design. Sie wird zwar leider nur mit den Referenztaktraten von 775 MHz auf der GPU und 1050 MHz auf dem Speicher ausgeliefert, aber selbst mit dieser Taktung ist sie in der Lage modernen und detailreichen Games standzuhalten. Wem das aber nicht genügt, kann das vorhandene OC-Potenzial der Karte ausnutzen und sie durchaus mit Taktraten von über 1 GHz GPU-seitig und 1,2 GHz Speicher-seitig fahren. Durch die "Flex" Technologie ist es der Karte möglich 3 DVI-Monitore per Plug`n Play ganz ohne teure DisplayPorts-Technik oder aktive Adapter an die Karte anzuschließen.​ Zu Beginn des Reviews habe ich mir vorgenommen die Frage zu klären, ob es sich bei der Sapphire HD 6870 fleX um einen Geheimtipp oder ein No-Go handelt. Man kann sagen, dass die Karte ein guten und soliden Gesamteindruck hinterlassen kann und sich nicht als No-Go entpuppt hat. Jedoch befindet sich die Karte in einem sehr gut aufgestelltem Leistungsmittelfeld, was unter der Hersteller sehr umkämpft ist. Im Vergleich zu den anderen Karten ala nvidia GTX 560, GTX 560 Ti und auch dem kleinem Bruder, der HD 6850, hat es leider nicht ganz zum Prädikat Geheimtipp gereicht. Mit einem Preis von 171,99€ (stand 18.05.2011) liegt sie doch etwas über dem Preis von vergleichbaren Modellen der AMD HD 6870 Serie und auch Karten aus dem Hause nvidia liegen preislich dicht dran. Aus meinem Performancevergleich geht auch hervor, dass der Leistungsunterschied zur preisgünstigeren HD 6850 nur gering ist und diese nur bei sehr anspruchsvollen Anwendungen größeres Nachsehen hat. Unter berügsichtigung dieser Fakten ist die Sapphire HD 6870 fleX knapp am "Gold-Star" vorbeigeschrammt und bekommt somit den "Silver-Star" von mir verliehen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​zurück zum Verzeichnis​


*Links*​ 

*Sapphire Produktseite*

*Sapphire HD 6870 fleX im Preisvergleich*
*Icke&Er Reviews*​zurück zum Verzeichnis​


----------

